# Dunlop Precision Rubber, Leicestershire - August 2012



## Goldie87 (Nov 10, 2012)

Dunlop had numerous factories in Leicestershire, this being one of two which produced rubber mouldings for the aerospace industry. It closed around 2006 and the site has been pretty trashed since then. Visited numerous times with most of the Leicester lot.


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 11, 2012)

Dont look like there is much left? great photos.


----------



## Goldie87 (Nov 12, 2012)

Nope the place has been totally stripped of everything, theres quite a lot of pikeys in the area...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 12, 2012)

oh yes i remember gettin sum dodgy remoulds that blew up....those were the days

Cheers for sharin


----------



## Judderman62 (Nov 15, 2012)

I like that.

My dad used to smoke players so that shot brings back memories


----------



## steve2109 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice pics, love the Players Fag packet ! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Wakey Lad (Nov 16, 2012)

Still a few good features in here - Thanks for posting


----------

